# Medical RQL6A



## starlight_745 (12 Jun 2004)

I have heard a rumor that the reserve Med A QL6A course is in the process of being revamped.  I have also heard that it will be more closely resembling the reg force QL5A course.  Has anyone heard what is happening with both of these courses and /or some details on length or content?


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jun 2004)

There is a big turnaround of instructors at CFHSA so that answer will be apparent in the fall.


----------



## starlight_745 (19 Jun 2004)

Roger thanks.


----------

